# update...



## jmhg38 (Apr 19, 2011)

Okay so I went to the Endo yesterday....finally! She took more blood, hopefully i'll get the results today. And then I will post.

I asked her to do TSH, T3, T4. She is also checking my Prolactin level, as a new symptom of lactation has occurred...And NO... there is no possibility i'm pregnant.

I also went to the cardiologist yesterday. Had an echo done of my heart and now I have to wear this heart monitor for 30 days. I guess he's trying to see why i keep have palpitations/heart racing episodes. I am currently not taking any meds for the arriythmia.

Has anyone else had these heart issues with thyroid? I know I've read a number of people on here that are on beta blockers...was curious if that was why?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jmhg38 said:


> Okay so I went to the Endo yesterday....finally! She took more blood, hopefully i'll get the results today. And then I will post.
> 
> I asked her to do TSH, T3, T4. She is also checking my Prolactin level, as a new symptom of lactation has occurred...And NO... there is no possibility i'm pregnant.
> 
> ...


We sure do have heart problems. I have mitral valve prolapse from Graves' (untreated.)

When you get your labs if you like; please post results and ranges here. We need the ranges.


----------



## jmhg38 (Apr 19, 2011)

As soon as I get the labs i will post...with ranges.

I'm curious... Did you have symptoms before being diagnosed with MVP? What were they?

Is MVP the most common heart problem associated with thyroid?

I noticed yesterday during my ECHO that the tech was very focused on this one valve. He obviously isn't allowed to tell me anything...i should hear from the cardio today sometime.

I have a little bit of a medical background (in school to become and RN) I noticed the valve would open all the way, then shut, then open half way then shut.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jmhg38 said:


> As soon as I get the labs i will post...with ranges.
> 
> I'm curious... Did you have symptoms before being diagnosed with MVP? What were they?
> 
> ...


Well; I had arrhythmia for years and years. No one would pay attention. I am also positive I have had a heart-attack or two but once again; fluffed off.

Please do let us know. I hope and pray it is nothing serious.

What a mess, huh?


----------



## jmhg38 (Apr 19, 2011)

I haven't gotten the lab reports back yet.

However I did get results from Cardio on my echo the other day. It appears that my Mitral Valve is sticking...not MVP....just a sticky valve.
It also appears that I have mild Aortic Sclerosis....this is a thickening of the aortic valve...apparently due to wear and tear from having an over active thyroid.
I still have to wear the heart monitor for 30 days. At this point he's not sure if meds are needed. He'll know more once i'm done with the heart monitor, and he has all the recordings.

Has anyone else been diagnosed with these heart issues?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jmhg38 said:


> I haven't gotten the lab reports back yet.
> 
> However I did get results from Cardio on my echo the other day. It appears that my Mitral Valve is sticking...not MVP....just a sticky valve.
> It also appears that I have mild Aortic Sclerosis....this is a thickening of the aortic valve...apparently due to wear and tear from having an over active thyroid.
> ...


Oh, my gosh. I am sorry to hear this. Yes; overactive thyroid. Very hard on the heart!


----------



## Graves - Kidney (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

I had several different heart issues (three that I can remember) when diagnosed with Graves. This is actually how I was diagnosed. I ended up in the hospital for 5 days due to the heart issues and from there they diagnosed Graves. Before my heart started acting up I thought I had a virus that was lingering on for a very long time.

Lucky for me after the diagnosis and treatment they checked every aspect of my heart (including ECHOs) several times and determined that there was no residual damage due to the effects of the Graves activity.

Sorry I can't remember all the details or medication I was on as it was 5 years ago though I do know I has on beta blocker to control the high heart rate. There were also several other drugs but once I was treated (RAI) I was weaned off everything slowly over the course of several months. I have had no heart issues since.

Take care


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I have had a lot of issues with heart palpitations since my Graves got bad last January. Had heart palpitations for months that were blown off by my doctor until I insisted on a thyroid test, finding out I was hyperthyroid. I was not offered any treatment. for my heart. Like Grave-Kidney, when the doc finally acknowledged that something was wrong, she first thought it was a virus/infection.

I eventually ended up in the hospital with chest pain, trouble breathing and a very fast heart rate a year ago. Nothing was ever diagnosed with my heart, they just told me it was thyroidtoxicosis (extremely hyperthyroid). I know they ran a bunch of blood tests, CAT scan, several EKGs, and kept me on a monitor for 2 days because they were worried about blood clots, but never found anything. I was treated with anti-thyroid meds, and propranolol (a beta blocker). I was on a very high dose for months to bring my heart rate down below 80, but that did not resolve the heart palpitations.

Had my thyroid removed last August, and still have lingering heart palpitations and dizzy spells. I was told it was just anxiety and offered anti-depressants...by the same doc who let things go until I had to be hospitalized. I fired her.

My new doc keeps trying to adjust my thyroid meds, and has talked about sending me to a cardiologist if that doesn't stop the heart palpitations. They have gotten a lot less frequent and less bothersome when I do have them.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

RE the Prolactin: have you been on any anti-depressants? That can cause the prolactin to elevate.

Another possibility is a pituitary microadenoma, which is always benign, or even a deviated pituitary stalk.


----------



## jmhg38 (Apr 19, 2011)

okay so I got my lab work back...Endo says everything is normal as far as thyroid

TSH 1.44 range .40-5.0
T3 3.0 range 2.3-4.2
T4 1.6 range 0.8-1.8

prolactin level was 5.5 range 5.0-35

not sure what's up with the prolactin.... Any thoughts?


----------



## jmhg38 (Apr 19, 2011)

CA-Lynn said:


> RE the Prolactin: have you been on any anti-depressants? That can cause the prolactin to elevate.
> 
> Another possibility is a pituitary microadenoma, which is always benign, or even a deviated pituitary stalk.


I used to be on Effexor....when they told my I had anxiety...not hyperthyroid..when i was hyper the whole time

but i have been off it for a couple of months.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jmhg38 said:


> okay so I got my lab work back...Endo says everything is normal as far as thyroid
> 
> TSH 1.44 range .40-5.0
> T3 3.0 range 2.3-4.2
> ...


It's a hormonal thing and I suspect that when your thyroid is corrected, that will abate.

Have you not gotten any antibodies' tests for thyroid? Have you not gotten the FREE T4 and FREE T3? Your Total 3 is very low. You must be exhausted!

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Hypothyroidism.

Increased prolactin levels are often seen in people with hypothyroidism, and doctors routinely test people with hyperprolactinemia for hypothyroidism.

http://thyroid.about.com/library/endocrine/blprolactinoma2.htm

My experience has been that is happens with hyperthyroid as well.


----------



## jmhg38 (Apr 19, 2011)

Andros said:


> It's a hormonal thing and I suspect that when your thyroid is corrected, that will abate.
> 
> Have you not gotten any antibodies' tests for thyroid? Have you not gotten the FREE T4 and FREE T3? Your Total 3 is very low. You must be exhausted!
> 
> ...


I have not gotten any antibodies tests done....I had a TT so would the antibodies test be necessary?
Yes i am exhausted...Doc says labs a perfect!?? Other then the low prolactin level.

Doc says that thyroid can not be the cause of my symptoms i.e. swelling, fatigue, hair loss, muscle weakness.

This was first appt with new Doc.....might need to find a new one already.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jmhg38 said:


> I have not gotten any antibodies tests done....I had a TT so would the antibodies test be necessary?
> Yes i am exhausted...Doc says labs a perfect!?? Other then the low prolactin level.
> 
> Doc says that thyroid can not be the cause of my symptoms i.e. swelling, fatigue, hair loss, muscle weakness.
> ...


I think I have furnished this info before. You need the FREE T4 and FREE T3 test.

understanding thyroid labs
http://www.amarillomed.com/howto/#Thyroid

No to the antibodies' tests. When folks start new threads, I don't have the medical history handy.

If you had TT, then of course the thyroid cannot be the cause but what is the cause is that you are undermedicated.

If this doctor does not agree, I urge you to find one that does. It is unconscionable for this doctor to keep you in this awful place when just a little more thyroxine replacement could have you feeling great?

What med are you on and how much?

T3 is Total 3 and that consists of bound, unbound and rT3 (reverse) so it is unlikely that you have much FREE T3 which is the unbound portion and which also happens to be your active hormone that is used for energy, cognitive ability, healing, emotional stability and so on.


----------



## jmhg38 (Apr 19, 2011)

the lab work i posted early is Free T3 and Free T4.. Doc still says that my symptoms are not related to thyroid and want to run more test... ie. glucose, cortisol, 24 urine and 2 other things ( can't remember) it sounds like she's wanting to test for diabetes...go figure.

however i've been tested before for glucose and tests were just fine.

I am going to get a second opinion.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jmhg38 said:


> the lab work i posted early is Free T3 and Free T4.. Doc still says that my symptoms are not related to thyroid and want to run more test... ie. glucose, cortisol, 24 urine and 2 other things ( can't remember) it sounds like she's wanting to test for diabetes...go figure.
> 
> however i've been tested before for glucose and tests were just fine.
> 
> I am going to get a second opinion.


If those are the FREES, you could use a tad more T3 as the FREE T3 is below the mid-range of the range given by your lab. Ideally, FT3 should be at about 75% of the range (3/4 of the way) of the range given by your lab.

FT3 is your active hormone and you need sufficient to get through the day.

Just a little tip; if you want proper feed back from others, you might want to correct your labs to say FT3 and FT4. You don't have to but anyone looking at them will not be able to make the correct determination on your behalf.


----------



## jmhg38 (Apr 19, 2011)

Andros said:


> If those are the FREES, you could use a tad more T3 as the FREE T3 is below the mid-range of the range given by your lab. Ideally, FT3 should be at about 75% of the range (3/4 of the way) of the range given by your lab.
> 
> FT3 is your active hormone and you need sufficient to get through the day.
> 
> Just a little tip; if you want proper feed back from others, you might want to correct your labs to say FT3 and FT4. You don't have to but anyone looking at them will not be able to make the correct determination on your behalf.


thank you for all your information....i am new to this forum, and have never really sought other opinions about my thyroid until now. there is alot of useful information on here....we should all be doctors...lol


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jmhg38 said:


> thank you for all your information....i am new to this forum, and have never really sought other opinions about my thyroid until now. there is alot of useful information on here....we should all be doctors...lol


I am biased; I happen to think we have a lovely board here and it won't be long when you will be helping others as well. We look forward to that.

The voice of experience speaks loudly here!! You are one of us now!


----------

